# Who else has littermates?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Just curious who on SM has littermates as their furbabies? 
How do they get on together?
I have 2 female pups, Paris & Coco from the same litter.
They are like two peas in a pod sometimes. :hugging: 
But they have different temperments, which is kind of nice.

I noticed on another topic, that Simon & Simone are brother & sister.
Anyone else have littermates?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Jennifer's (Casa Verde Maltese) Atticus and Rugby are litter mates. (I think)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, my Darla and Fallon are litter mates. They love each other dearly. Darla is my midge, she's 5lbs. Fallon is my sweet love polar bear, she's 10lbs. My favorite of all time is when they both are playing with the same toy, both have an end in their mouth and come galloping. It melts my heart. Here's a baby picture.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 28 2009, 03:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855401


> Jennifer's (Casa Verde Maltese) Atticus and Rugby are litter mates. (I think)[/B]


Thanks!  Maybe Jennifer will post, too.


QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 28 2009, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855457


> Yes, my Darla and Fallon are litter mates. They love each other dearly. Darla is my midge, she's 5lbs. Fallon is my sweet love polar bear, she's 10lbs. My favorite of all time is when they both are playing with the same toy, both have an end in their mouth and come galloping. It melts my heart. Here's a baby picture.[/B]


Adorable puppy pic! :wub: 
That is interesting the difference in Darla and Fallon's size. At what age did you start to really notice the difference? 
I think Paris will be bigger than her sis, Coco by a little bit. 
She weighs about a half pound more so far. Of course she loves to try and steal Coco's treats!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill are littermates and are best friends.  Jack is 12 lbs. and Jill is 10.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 28 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855457


> Yes, my Darla and Fallon are litter mates. They love each other dearly. Darla is my midge, she's 5lbs. Fallon is my sweet love polar bear, she's 10lbs. My favorite of all time is when they both are playing with the same toy, both have an end in their mouth and come galloping. It melts my heart. Here's a baby picture.[/B]



that photo melts my heart too! It's just so sweet and full of love. Is Darla 'underneath' Fallon there?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Chase and Ozzy are brothers but almost 2 years apart. Can't be away for each other and need to see where the other brother is most of the time.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, indeed - Atticus & Rugby are littermates - they are seriously funny.. Atticus is the big boy at 8.5 lbs and Rugby is about 5.2lbs.. and they fight like Rugby is as big as Atticus. Rugby is very addicted to Atticus and does not like it when they are apart that long.. Atticus on the other hand seems okay w/it - I got him first and had him for 2 months before I went back and got Rugby. ... and then a year later - I went back and got their retired champion mom Grace.. they are super sweeties and I love having them!!

I think one of my favorite things that they do is lay on the couch all 3 together with their heads hanging over the edge looking up at me.

[attachment=58996:3_cuties.jpeg]
grace in front left, atticus in the back and cutie pie rugby front right


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 1 2009, 03:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856636


> QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 28 2009, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855457





> Yes, my Darla and Fallon are litter mates. They love each other dearly. Darla is my midge, she's 5lbs. Fallon is my sweet love polar bear, she's 10lbs. My favorite of all time is when they both are playing with the same toy, both have an end in their mouth and come galloping. It melts my heart. Here's a baby picture.[/B]



that photo melts my heart too! It's just so sweet and full of love. Is Darla 'underneath' Fallon there?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes Andrea. Darla is the alpha of Fallon. Crisse is the alpha of the babies. 
xoxoxoxo

Oh, Fallon was always twice the size of Darla. Fallon is my plus size model!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies!  

So far we have listed as littermates:

Darla & Fallon (KAG)

Atticus & Rugby (Casa Verde)

Jack & Jill (Drclee)

Paris & Coco (Canada, me!)

Chase & Ozzy are brothers who are 2 years apart (theboyz)

And Stampin4fun has posted some news about her Divine pups! 

Pretty good tally so far! 
We can have a littermate club!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

We need a cool club name!

-Rita


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Dec 3 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857865


> We need a cool club name!
> 
> -Rita[/B]


And a secret paw shake!  

For thinking up a name, maybe some creative SM members have some ideas?! :aktion033:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yukki and Genki are littermates. They LOVE each other a lot but are totally opposite in just about every way!! Genki is the larger of the two dogs. He is taller, weights more (about 11.5 pounds) and has a more animated and happy attitude and personality. Yukki is about 9 pounds and is the mellow one. He would much rather be a couch potato. Genki loves to cuddle and sleeps with his head on my pillow where as Yukki loves to be NEAR you but not cuddle. Genki has pretty thinck hair where Yukki's hair is rather thin. It is so interesting to compare them. One would never believe they were from the same family. I guess it is just like us with our siblings, too. All of my brothers and sisters look different, too, and have totally different personalities!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Yukki @ Dec 5 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858587


> Yukki and Genki are littermates. They LOVE each other a lot but are totally opposite in just about every way!! Genki is the larger of the two dogs. He is taller, weights more (about 11.5 pounds) and has a more animated and happy attitude and personality. Yukki is about 9 pounds and is the mellow one. He would much rather be a couch potato. Genki loves to cuddle and sleeps with his head on my pillow where as Yukki loves to be NEAR you but not cuddle. Genki has pretty thinck hair where Yukki's hair is rather thin. It is so interesting to compare them. One would never believe they were from the same family. I guess it is just like us with our siblings, too. All of my brothers and sisters look different, too, and have totally different personalities![/B]


Thanks for describing your babies, I find it really interesting!
Yukki & Genki are on the LITTERLIST! :biggrin: 
I, too, found it curious/nice that my girls have different temperments.
I was falsely assuming that with similar genetics and the same environment, that they would be more alike.
They look very similar (to the untrained Malt eye!) Meaning that when I bring them to Petsmart, people are fawning over "The Twins"
Even my hubby has difficulty telling them apart.  
To me, they look as different as night and day. Not that I have a "trained eye" of any sorts, but they are MY babes!
I'm sure members here could tell them apart easily, too!
I should start a topic on that...maybe I will!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 28 2009, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855457


> Yes, my Darla and Fallon are litter mates. They love each other dearly. Darla is my midge, she's 5lbs. Fallon is my sweet love polar bear, she's 10lbs. My favorite of all time is when they both are playing with the same toy, both have an end in their mouth and come galloping. It melts my heart. Here's a baby picture.[/B]


Those two are so cute! :smheat: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I think it would be an interesting topic for sure. I like the idea of trying to figure out a name for the "siblings club." How about "Maltese Maties"? LOL


----------

